# Compressor not running in heat mode



## CD1 (Dec 4, 2009)

The compressor and condenser fan motor do not run on my heat pump when it is in heating mode but both work fine in cooling mode? Any ideas on what the problem is?

Thank You


----------



## kok328 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like the heat pump is not getting the proper signal from the unit.
Don't work much on heat pumps in Michigan but, it could be a reversing valve issue that is suppose to confirm and send the heat signal.  Are you getting 24VAC to the correct terminals on the unit?


----------



## CD1 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll check the voltage. 
I forgot to add earlier that the heat strips are coming on.

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Maverick7687 (Jan 6, 2010)

Depending on your thermostat wiring and unit/thermostat, you should have a yellow wire to bring in the compressor/cond. fan. Some thermostats will have one terminal for both heat and cool on a HP for this or you could have one that requires a jumper to the yellow wire/Y terminal to another one... I am assuming since the heat strip comes on that the indoor fan works as well which would mean you either have 1 R or RC and RH are jumped accordingly. I would check in the thermostat instructions the correct configuration for a Heat Pump with an Aux Electric backup and make sure it is hooked up correctly.


----------

